# chrome plated plastic waste pipe



## RogerS (7 Jun 2008)

I'm trying to locate a supplier for this (32mm ideally) but I'm drawing a blank. Can anyone help please?

Thanks

Roger


----------



## Rich (7 Jun 2008)

Roger, I've been plumbing most of my working life, but I've never heard of CP PLASTIC waste pipe, if it's not a rude question, why do you want it and where do you intend to use it and for what purpose, CP Copper is available but I have'nt seen it used for years, waste pipe is not usually seen.

Rich.


----------



## Slim (7 Jun 2008)

Hi Roger,

I've just had a quick look and this sort of thing is all I could find.

Have you thought about spraying ordinary plastic pipe with a chrome spray paint?


----------



## RogerS (8 Jun 2008)

Simon...thanks for the link. Now, if only they did it in straight runs!

Rich...the plastic waste pipe has to run internally before exiting via the outside wall. As the water pipes are in chrome, I quite liked the idea of having the waste pipe also in chrome. That way, I didn't need the hassle of boxing in the waste pipe.

On a separate note, just fitted some WC's from Rak Ceramics. Elegant design, good finish to the ceramics. Oh....just one little niggly thing. To fit the WC seat, you need to dismantle and remove the entire WC ......pan and cistern. Everything. DAMHIKT. Brilliant design - not.


----------



## jasonB (8 Jun 2008)

Roger if its just a straight run you could sleeve it with CP tube, Ironmongery Direct do a 40mm tube so that should take 32mm waste, bends may be a bit tight. I've used it in bathrooms before and not had problems with corrosion etc.

Other option is to do it in 35mm copper then get it chrome plated.

Re the RAK Sanitary ware, did you get the matching seat as most of them come with a form of "cavity fixing" that pushes in from the top, no wing nuts from underneath. A lot of bathstore stuff is/was ths make.

Jason


----------



## RogerS (8 Jun 2008)

jasonB":wpanj9uv said:


> Roger if its just a straight run you could sleeve it with CP tube, Ironmongery Direct do a 40mm tube so that should take 32mm waste, bends may be a bit tight. I've used it in bathrooms before and not had problems with corrosion etc.
> 
> Other option is to do it in 35mm copper then get it chrome plated.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions, Jason. Re the toilet seat...came from Rak but made in Italy. Fixing consists of a countersunk bolt that feeds down from the top of the pan, a small nut and a bit of rubber. :idea: So I think you may have hit on the solution...ie the rubber oojamaflip compresses (in theory) as you tighten the bolt.


----------



## jasonB (8 Jun 2008)

Sounds like a Rawlnut type fixing.

Jason


----------



## Mcluma (8 Jun 2008)

I also had lots of problems sourcing the 32mm in chrome plastic,

But there are some online european wholesalers who can supply you that


----------



## RogerS (8 Jun 2008)

Mcluma":zcu2gro2 said:


> I also had lots of problems sourcing the 32mm in chrome plastic,
> 
> But there are some online european wholesalers who can supply you that



Any pointers? Tried Googling without success.


----------



## Jake (8 Jun 2008)

BES do some bits, but I think its 40mm.


----------



## andrewm (9 Jun 2008)

Can't help with an online source I'm afraid but I will need something similar soon for get a cloakroom basin waste out to the drain. I enquired at my local plumbers merchant and they can get it special order - so it is available. Not cheap though - from memory it was something like a hundred quid for a couple of metres plus two ninety degree bends. Still cheaper than boxing it all in and loosing the width on an already narrow cloakroom.

Andrew


----------



## Tusses (9 Jun 2008)

wickes also do the 40mm chrome tube
http://www.wickes.co.uk/Stairparts-Dele ... nvt/190580


----------



## Jake (9 Jun 2008)

That's steel, though, isn't it?


----------



## Tusses (9 Jun 2008)

yes.


----------



## Jake (9 Jun 2008)

It'll rust!

The BES stuff, such as it is, is plastic.


----------



## Mcluma (9 Jun 2008)

how much of that 32 are you looking for??

you know how to connect the 32 to the 40mm?? this is done via rubber insert


----------



## RogerS (9 Jun 2008)

about 2 metres plus some 90 degrees/ looks like boxing in time


----------



## Mcluma (9 Jun 2008)

the longest they do is 50cm and no bends, its normally ment to go from the chivon straight into the wall (there you use the 40mm grey pipe)


----------



## Fecn (9 Jun 2008)

Could you not just use the plastic stuff and a can of chrome spray paint?


----------



## jasonB (9 Jun 2008)

Jake the 40mm stuff I suggested (and Tusses ) was to sleeve 32mm plastic so rust not a problem.

Jason


----------



## Jake (9 Jun 2008)

Ah, I see, missed that.

Bends are a problem, then?


----------



## andrewm (10 Jun 2008)

Jake":qmvp8r40 said:


> It'll rust!
> 
> The BES stuff, such as it is, is plastic.



You had me worried there. But then I thought - what are chrome plated wastes made from? It's not plastic and rust doesn't seem to be a problem with them. So I guess that the stuff I have been recommended will be the same.

Andrew


----------



## Jake (10 Jun 2008)

Brass or thick steel/iron, usually fully plated - I don't imagine that thin wall tubing is plated inside (well, if at all).

What have you been offered, out of curiosity?


----------



## andrewm (10 Jun 2008)

Jake":14xs0lwf said:


> Brass or thick steel/iron, usually fully plated - I don't imagine that thin wall tubing is plated inside (well, if at all).
> 
> What have you been offered, out of curiosity?



I don't know yet. I was merely checking availability and price before I started planning the cloakroom. The waste from the sink to the soil pipe has to be surface mounted. The price suggests its probably brass though. Would make sense.

Andrew


----------

